# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  (Petite annonce) Kingston - Data Traveler 310 - Cl USB 256GO Neuve

## spax

Bonjour a tous et a toutes,
Je vends 2 cls USB de marque Kingston (videment originales)

Taille : 256 Go (oui oui c'est en GO)
Rfrences : DataTraveler 310
Garantie 5 ans Kingston 

Dtails techniques

    * Description du produit: Kingston DataTraveler 310 - lecteur flash USB - 256 Go
    * Type du Produit: Lecteur flash USB
    * Taille du module: 256 Go
    * Type d'Interface: Hi-Speed USB
    * Conformit de spcification d'interface: USB 2.0
    * Couleur du botier: Noir/rouge
    * Logiciel inclus: Password Traveler
    * Systme d'exploitation requis: Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows 2000 SP4, Apple MacOS X 10.3.x, Microsoft Windows 7, Linux 2.6.x ou plus rcent, Microsoft Windows Vista
    * Garantie du fabricant: 5 ans de garantie

si ca intresse quelqu'un contactez moi

----------

